# Advice for 2nd cycle



## LadyMac2019 (Jun 8, 2019)

Hi Ladies

I'd really appreciate some advice as I have a review appointment next Thursday to discuss cycle 2.

I was absolutely devastated when I found out the cycle failed. After 6 cycles of IUI, I really thought this round of IVF would get us our BFP. 

I'm 33, my AMH was tested 18 months ago (15.5 at 32 years old) and I have no physical health issues. I am in a same sex marriage so we started treatment with IUI but it didn't work so we started IVF in July. 
I down regulated for three weeks then started 225IU meriofert (similar to menopur I believe) and I only produced 8 follicles. Five out of eight eggs fertilised and all made it to day five. Four of the eggs started to slow from day 3/4,  so by day 5, only one embryo had developed into a blastocyst. I transferred this one high grade (4BA) but it didn't implant. I started to bleed seven days after transfer.

I had been going to acupuncture for 4 months leading up to egg collection. I also took Ubiquinol 400mg (Jarrow Formulas) for three months before egg collection took place.

The sperm donor we used is not the youngest of donors - he is mid to late 30's. (We purchased it from cryos Denmark). I wondered whether this may have contributed to the outcome.. 

I will definitely ask to discuss the medication protocol, but I'm wondering if there is anything else I should discuss/suggest changing?


----------

